# Sally B display Venues 2007



## trackend (Apr 30, 2007)

I Just received a letter from the Sally B preservation members society listing this years appearances so I thought I'd let you guys know where and when you can see her in action.


----------



## Heinz (May 1, 2007)

Awesome!

Just a shame I can't dash around the world to see it.

We are saving for a trip next year Im hoping to nut out all their airshows possible that I can see.


----------



## trackend (May 1, 2007)

If you need a place to crash for flying legends next year Heinz let me know Im about 60 miles from the drome and I'll be going again I usual camp there for both days


----------



## Heinz (May 3, 2007)

Shall do!


----------

